# Atlas 618 help



## oldncrusty (Apr 11, 2011)

How many of you have used an Atlas 618 
and your thoughts on the machine

thank you
j


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 11, 2011)

I have and use a 618 almost daily. I bought it new in about 1969-1970. I bought it complete from Sears, 3 jaw, 4 jaw, milling attachment etc. I can't even begin to count the parts that have come from that machine. With proper care and oiling it should outlast me. I have built Stuart engines (casting kits) to bar stock engines and with the proper feeds and speeds it will cut almost everything. With the factory manual change gears it will cut a great number of threads including metric. 
Everything has inefficiencies and this machine has it's own. The machine as supplied had somewhat loose threads on the spindle. It didn't seem to affect the chuck mounting but I was never happy with it so when I got my bigger lathe I made a new spindle for it. Next is the cross feed nut. It's bronze but seems to wear out on a regular basis, not so that it doesn't work but it gets a lot of lash in it. The last thing I found was the dial on the crossfeed is very small so the engraving marks are very closely spaced. I made a new one, engraved the lines and made a paper dial that I mounted and clear coated. Sounds funky but came out great and has held up well. You can see it in the one picture. 
I have a split phase motor on it that is reversible so I made a bracket and mounted a 3 pole double throw switch on it so that I can reverse it. I don't use it often but once in awhile it comes in handy.
gbritnell


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 11, 2011)

I also have a 618 and it gets a lot of use. It has done everything I've asked of it, and then some. I've used it to make a lot of stuff! Like George said, it will cut a great deal of different threads, and it has a back gear which makes that an easy chore. My only complaint is the same as one that George mentioned; The numbers on the dials are quite small. Hardly worth the mention, but there it is.

Dean


----------



## BillC (Apr 12, 2011)

Someone here on the forum just completed a clean-up and restoration of a 618 a short while back. I have one that my Dad gave me when I was 13 that I built a quick change gearbox (40 speed) for rather than changing gears. I have looked everywhere for the drawings that I used to build the gearbox and can only find one basic gear-train drawing. There was an series in Model Tech magazine to build a quick change for the 618 but I never pursued that because I had already built this one.

The gearbox is very straight forward and is not tough to fabricate although most of the gears must be cut. The box is fabricated from 1/4 aluminum sheet and welded but could be screwed together. The gears are all steel. The tumbler shaft is double keyed so the gears slide when shifting very easily. There are five duplex gears that are keyed together on the input and the input gear to the box is outside and available to set-up metric and odd thread pitches if need be.

I have thought about making up a set of drawings but I barely have time to do what must be done around here. I'm continuing to search for the drawings and will most happily share them. This addition made the 618 as handy a lathe as you could step up to - put the machine in a totally new realm for ease of operation. I used to despise having to change those loose gears and set-up their proper running.


BTW: The 618 in reverse will give you quite a surprise with its threaded spindle!

BillC


----------



## BillC (Apr 13, 2011)

I sure am sorry for entering this conversation. Looks like I ended it!

I guess the best thing for me to do is exit this forum altogether.....all I'm doing is ending topics...


----------



## awJCKDup (Apr 13, 2011)

Bill, I've noticed the same thing when I have posted a couple times, eventually though the posts started coming in again. Hang around, 

John


----------



## Captain Jerry (Apr 13, 2011)

BillC  said:
			
		

> I sure am sorry for entering this conversation. Looks like I ended it!
> 
> I guess the best thing for me to do is exit this forum altogether.....all I'm doing is ending topics...



BillC.

You did a good thing. OldCrusty asked for thoughts on the Atlas 618 and you were one of only three people that gave him a reply. Maybe he could have said thanks but that's a courtesy that sometimes is overlooked. Keep on posting until at least 3 people tell you to "shut up". I'll bet that never happens. Seems like everyones thoughts and opinions are respected around here. Sometimes having the "last word" in a discussion can mean that there's just not much more that needs saying.

Jerry


----------



## maverick (Apr 13, 2011)

I second that remark.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 13, 2011)

BillC do not fret . I think we all have felt like a comment put folk off or a thread we post left folks speechless. 
just put forth your best effort to answer , comment or help. 
Old crusty I think I have seen plans for a qc gear box in a book I have I will post a reference if when I find it.
Tin


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 13, 2011)

BillC  said:
			
		

> I sure am sorry for entering this conversation. Looks like I ended it!
> 
> I guess the best thing for me to do is exit this forum altogether.....all I'm doing is ending topics...



Your first post in this thread made good sense. This one, not so much. Every thread ends with _someone's_ post!


----------



## oldncrusty (Apr 15, 2011)

thank you all for posting,,,sorry i didnt respond,
ive spilt a drink on my laptop and have been dealing with that,
i have been searching the craigslist for a lathe, and have been dealing with the frustrations of that,
found a nice 6x and missed it, found a so so 9southbend and missed it,,
im hoping for a call back on a 1924 drummond with all tooling available today, im second in line for it,
im keeping my fingers x-d,,,
,
ive found another 618 
the shinny-is not a wear grove ive been told by him, and he is a reputable dealer,
it need a total rebuild,,that i dont mind, and looking forward to that
has basic tooling, 3jaw,faceplate dogs dead center,

all confusing,


----------

